# Searching for MIAs



## TJNiz (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello friends, I am part of an organization whose mission is to return home over 78,000 American MIAs from WW2. Of course, if we find the remains of any allied or axis member, we'll do everything we can to either return them home or reintern them according to their nation's request. This is the perfect forum to ask if anyone knows of aircraft crash sites, overlooked burrial sites, etc... please let me know. I am still active duty and I hope that if one day I have gone missing, that there were people, family, friends and organizations out there that will not give up hope and will continue to look for me. Let me know what you know and me and my organization will conduct the research, and if possible, conduct a recovery mission. You can be part of that. For those who served or is serving, I believe you understand how important it is for Mom or Dad to have you come home, even if it was 70 years ago... Thanks for your time,

TJ


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi TJ - what branch are you in and who are you working with? We have a few of our members work with JPAC.


----------



## TJNiz (Apr 18, 2010)

I am an E-8 SMSgt in the AF. My organization is called Moores Marauders. Ken Moore is the founder and CEO. The org is a 501 c 3 Non profit org. We do have rapore with JPAC. Basically, JPAC is funded for only so many expeditions per year and it is in conjunction with private organizations like ours that will double or tripple the return of our MIAs. I just spent a week in the jungles of Leyte doing a recon for a couple of wrecks.


----------



## TJNiz (Apr 18, 2010)

try Missing In Action, MIA Recovery Experts: Moore's Marauders


----------

